# Cabinet Lighting Solutions?



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

What are you guys using to light your cabinets?
I'm working on a new build and would like to know what you guys would suggest.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

4pokguy said:


> What are you guys using to light your cabinets?
> I'm working on a new build and would like to know what you guys would suggest.


I've used the cheaper LED strips from Amazon. I think they were 5050 LEDs and weren't too bright, but were easy to use and came with a remote control with multicolour options. You may be able to find brighter strips, not sure which ones those are myself.

If you'd like something even brighter, perhaps hang an LED flood light or similar with a switch.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

QWC said:


> I've used the cheaper LED strips from Amazon. I think they were 5050 LEDs and weren't too bright, but were easy to use and came with a remote control with multicolour options. You may be able to find brighter strips, not sure which ones those are myself.
> 
> If you'd like something even brighter, perhaps hang an LED flood light or similar with a switch.


 The big box stores now sell 4 foot shop lights that are LED for a reasonable price and because you are putting them in a cabinet, they do not have to look fancy.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I also went with the LED strips from Costco. The strips have tape backing, which seems to hold pretty good. It also comes with 'hold downs' that I used to keep the strip secured in the corners.

Colour Changing LED Tape Light Kit


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'm gonna keep it simple and get Ikea Ledberg lights.
I would like something that automatically turns on when I open either one of the three cabinet doors, but I think that would complicate things.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been using this one for about a year. Has sensor, so it detects movement... Various sizes USB direct or rechargeable.

https://www.amazon.ca/Lighting-OxyL...0373&sr=8-1&keywords=OxyLED+T-02+Plus+36+LEDs


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

*LED Utility Lights*

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07C772B48/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=APMTT340OMZX8&psc=1

This is what I use under my racks.
Used 3 each tiers and under my fish cabinets as well. 
They can be chain together.

pack of 6 / 5000k or 3000k both same price on Amazon.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The 5050 LEDs are fine for ambient/accent light but if you really need the brightness, you have to use architectual LEDs as there are more diodes per unit length or double up with the 5050's


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

If you don't mind the LED lights being blue I have seen these LED light strip kits meant for TV's at Dollorama. Could be a good cheap solution.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/doll...v-pc-furniture-accent-4-2243589/#&gid=1&pid=1


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Leave your Fuge light on 24/7, works for me


----------

